# what victorian host for syno multie breeding?



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was planning on housing all of my syno multies with ruby greens, but someone recently said they think it would not be ideal and suggested something else other than the ruby's ...what have people had success with and also what kind of numbers of both fish were had?? thanks alot for any info


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

shaguars7 said:


> I was planning on housing all of my syno multies with ruby greens, but someone recently said they think it would not be ideal and suggested something else other than the ruby's ...what have people had success with and also what kind of numbers of both fish were had?? thanks alot for any info


I had a wild group of 7 Synodontis multipunctatus back in the early 90Ã¢â‚¬â„¢s (2 males, & 5 females) and had them spawn with a few different kinds of mouth brooders. The first time was with Labidochromis chisumulae, and the other species from Lake Malawi was Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra) and the one that I had the best results with was a Victorian, Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens).

I would usually strip all my mouth brooders after 1 to 2 weeks and then tumble the eggs. If I found any Multi eggs in with the cichlid eggs they would be like 1/3 of the size of the cichlid eggs and hardly visible. I just remember the catfish eggs would hatch before the fish eggs and I would notice the baby catfish attaching or trying to feed on the fish eggs sometimes. I had quite a few spawns but would only get like 3 to 12 catfish eggs per stripping and there would be like 20 to 50 fish eggs.

I talked to a breeder years ago in Michigan and I think they had great success with Copadichromis borley (Red Fin) and they were getting 20 to 30 or more Multi eggs per spawning. I would say your best bet is to get something that breeds like a rabbit and has a lot of eggs per spawning and with any of the Lake Malawi or Victorian mouth brooders which are harem polygamists keep 3 to 5 females per every male.

I almost forgot one of you questions, I would keep 2 or 3 males to like 8 to 12 females of any of the mouth brooders I used. I hope you have success, they were fun! I actually sold my breeding group because of a move and wish I hadnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t!


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

May I add that acei are great hosts too :thumb: Mine didn't stop when a Syno eupterus was plowing through their eggs...See how easy it would be for the multis too :lol:


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the responses!.
I think i will try the ruby greens for the first bit...and go from there... i have alot of fish i can try them with, but i think i have a litttle while longer before the multies would breed anywyas... i have 2 groups one is 6 two inch fish and the other is 8 i inch fish.....i have no clue how long it will take untill they spawn.. i have read it will take 2 years or more... i hope not i will tell you that..hehe...acei's sound very tempting though i have heard alot of people saying they had spawns of 50+


----------

